

Launch Hackathon: $50k in prizes/investment, 48 hours - jasonmcalacanis
http://launchhackathon.com/

======
jasonmcalacanis
going to try and get another two angels to put up $25k (or $10k cash prize). I
think $50k is the biggest prize in hackathon history... 100 teams x 4 members
each. 70 have signed up. should be fun.

